# كورس voip باللغة العربية



## m_zayed14 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
كورس VOIP مكون من 9 مقالات باللغة العربية وهي
*


*1- مقدمة عن ال VOIP*

*http://www.corsat.info/?p=46


2- مميزات الVOIP

** http://www.corsat.info/?p=49*
*

3- ملخص لما يقدمة لنا الVOIP من منافع وخدمات

** http://www.corsat.info/?p=51*
*

4- لماذا يعتبر الVOIP هو الافضل

** http://www.corsat.info/?p=58*
* 

5- كيف تتعمل نقنية الVOIP

** http://www.corsat.info/?p=63*
* 

6- مكونات شبكة الVOIP

http://www.corsat.info/?p=65


7- بروتوكولات TCP/IP

http://www.corsat.info/?p=72


8- بروتوكولات الVOIP

http://www.corsat.info/?p=75


9-بروتوكول ال SIP

http://www.corsat.info/?p=81


*


----------



## m_zayed14 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## islamahmed (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
مشكور جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alka11us (24 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع راائع ... جزاك الله خير


----------



## m_zayed14 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*up*


----------



## محمد الخضور (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر ا على الافاده جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng_Ahmed.Mohamed (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## tecnotube (18 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
الموقع يفتح صفحة نت إباحية
ارجوا ازالة المحتوى


----------

